
Stallman weighs in on React licensing - wyldfire
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/directory-discuss/2017-01/msg00003.html
======
wyldfire
The article referred to has been updated to now include a reference to a React
licensing/patent FAQ [1] that claims:

> #1 Does the additional patent grant in the Facebook BSD+Patents license
> terminate if I create a competing product?

> #2 Does the additional patent grant in the Facebook BSD+Patents license
> terminate if I sue Facebook for something other than patent infringement?

> #3 Does the additional patent grant in the Facebook BSD+Patents license
> terminate if Facebook sues me for patent infringement first, and then I
> respond with a patent counterclaim against Facebook.

> #4 Does termination of the additional patent grant in the Facebook
> BSD+Patents license cause the copyright license to also terminate.

> Answers to 1, 2 and 4 are a resounding "No", while for point 3 the FAQ
> specifies that the counter claim must not relate to any Facebook patents.
> This is all obviously coming from the horse's mouth, and while Facebook has
> little to gain as a patent troll at this point - it's still their view on
> the licensing.

[1] [http://react-etc.net/entry/react-patents-facebook-license-
fa...](http://react-etc.net/entry/react-patents-facebook-license-faq-adoption-
by-apple-and-microsoft)

